# Dishonored 1 FPS Problem



## Lumaleh (4. September 2017)

Hallo an alle Kenner da draußen,

habe seid ein paar Tagen das Problem, dass ich im Spiel Dishonored auf durchgehende 16fps eingegrenzt bin...
Habe schon alles versucht: Vom einfachen Neustart, über ändern gewisser Parameter in der EngineConfig bis hin zum Re-Install und leider hat nichts geholfen.
Meine Grafiktreiber sind auf dem neusten Stand (denke mal irrelevant) und meine Hardware reicht weit über die Anforderungen des Spiels hinaus (war ja auch sonst IMMER am 130fps Limit des Spiels)

Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand zu helfen weiß, der vielleicht in einem Spiel schon mal ein ähnliches Problem hatte...

Schon mal danke im Vorraus,

Lumaleh


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2017)

Was ist denn bei andren Spielen? Was für Hardware hast du denn im Detail?


----------



## Lumaleh (4. September 2017)

Bei anderen Spielen läuft alles wie geschmiert... (CS:GO höchste Einstellungen nicht unter 200fps, oder H1Z1 mit 80fps im Durchschnitt)

Mein Setup:
6600k @ 4.2Ghz
GTX 960 (hatte ich noch da, Budged war knapp usw. )
16GB DDR4 2600mhz RAM
Asrock Z170 Pro4
OS auf der SSD
Die meisten Games auf der HDD


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2017)

Also, ich wüsste da keine Erklärung, außer vlt. irgendein Tool oder Virenscanner oder so, der speziell bei dem Titel reinfunkt. Vlt auch ein Bug im neuesten Nvidia-Treiber, der im älteren nicht drin ist, so dass das Problem jetzt halt erst auftritt?


----------



## Lumaleh (4. September 2017)

Ok, vielen Dank für den Tipp!
Hat sich heraus gestellt, dass das unglaublich fortschrittliche Programm Gigabyte OC Guru II dafür verantwortlich war, weil ich dort aus versehen das OSD angemacht habe... (welches sowieso nicht wirklich funktioniert)

Danke für die Hilfe


----------

